# Master self build....



## dydigital (Sep 21, 2013)

Started my new project this month....


----------



## Byronic (Sep 21, 2013)

Best of luck, and try to get as much done before the winter!! Even if you're carrying it out in a heated garage.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 22, 2013)

It will be good to see the pics as you go, keep us updated best of luck.


----------



## Marcs (Sep 23, 2013)

Doing one of these myself, be interesting to see how it comes out


----------



## ellisboy (Sep 23, 2013)

Good luck with the build.


----------



## AuldTam (Sep 23, 2013)

Good luck with the build...I have a SWB master self build :drive:


----------



## hextal (Sep 23, 2013)

Have fun with it. Im about 3/4 through converting a mwb movano (im a sloooow worker).


----------



## dydigital (Sep 26, 2013)

Already nabbed the front seat idea from Auldtam, working on the wiring at mo..... Toying around with a side door light that works without the ignition on, dual LED and tube lighting, and second remote for turning on items while outside.


----------



## dydigital (Sep 26, 2013)

Went for a LWB because I wanted the space inside for comfort and above (roofrack) for the kayak...


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks good,keep us posted.How many miles on the clock and is it Diesel?
Cheers David


----------



## dydigital (Oct 5, 2013)

180k, ex nhs patient transfer unit.


----------



## dydigital (Oct 18, 2013)

2.5 diesel turbo. Done 180k. Ex nhs. New gearbox and injectors. 
Sound and drives smooth than my mates 2.2dci with 75k.


----------



## dydigital (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## dydigital (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## dydigital (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## dydigital (Jun 2, 2014)




----------

